# SA lad in Gladstone.....



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm stuck in gladdie working at QAL for the next 6 weeks and thought I'd see if any one has any hints on fishing that way? I wouldn't say no to a Sunday yak sesh either if anyone has a spare!!!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

there are a few in glady mate...
that's my home town
dad and sister and mum and etc all still there
if you can go to the power house...go to the river (calliope) and flick into the hot water outlet etc good to go

QAL???!!!!! Dad worked there 40 years....Hes a crane driver...retired last year...bit of a stalwart....don't go near the caustic ponds dude...worked there for a brief time as a scafolda in the boilers then joined the army
I can get into touch with a few boys that don't kayak but might get you onto some fishing

Good luck mate

Regards
Baggs


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

We can go to the Australian or strand pubs when I get there in 2-3 weeks if ya like.....im flying in to give my regards to mum as she has 12 months to live....get on the frof ;-) fy coffees and forget about issues for the night


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not drinking at the moment but I might make an exception for one!
Sorry to hear about your mother mate, just went through it with my old boy, makes life hard on the whole.

Thanks for the advice Baggs!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Land based in Auckland creek 300m upstream from the yacht club was always awsome at night for a feed of bream on prawns...

the toolooa bends are good for grunter at the boat ramps...much easier if ya can find a yak though


----------



## AlanH (Jun 28, 2014)

What section in QAL are you working in? Worked there for over 5 years. Mainly worked on the wharf..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Boiler house mate!
Hate the joint hahah! I work for McMahons doing asbestos removal on boiler #3.

I get to build the timber framework for the enclosures before the asbestos lads come in and remove it.


----------

